# Medical Requirements in Alabama



## sop (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is like this in any other state, but in Alabama you have to be update-to-date on immunizations and pass a medical physical before you even start medical rotations as an EMT. If you are not successful at these items, you will be kicked out of class.

You cannot do anything to prepare yourself for your immunizations, but there are things you can do to prepare for your medical physical. Take note, you will be checked from head to toe during this process. Here are some things to do:

1. Make sure you are properly groomed and your hygiene is good.
2. Watch what you eat at least two days up to your physical.
3. Drink lots of water daily.
4. Eat lots of fiber to help cleanse you out.
5. Daily take your multi-vitamins.
6. Get plenty of sleep.
7. Get daily exercise.
8. Don't get too tensed up or exercise right before your physical.  
9. Don't drink alcohol. :wacko:
10. Don't do drugs. -_-

Some or all of these are common sense things, and unless you have some kind of hidden medical condition(s), they should help you to do well on your medical physical.


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 15, 2011)

when i took my class they made me take a normal physical and they made sure i had my shots. they also tested me for TB twice during class, i also had to pee in a cup during class. When i was applying to a station i got the complete physical too and i got the same instructions. In your physical did they do all the blood and pee work and also had you run on a tread mill to look at your heart. That physical took like 2 or 3 freaking hours cause they weren't ready for me.


----------

